# MOZO HID ?



## Throwjunkie (Mar 28, 2011)

Anyone have the Ballast size on the Mozo HID. I want to buy the light and swap out the ballast with a 50W, but also want to use the MOZO ballast for another project. Pic's and measurements would be awesome.


Joe


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 28, 2011)

The ballast is just below 3" square & over 1" thick. 
It' s between slim & regular in size but thicker than both. I have a picture in my HID ballast driving UHP thread


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank brother got my cyclops done except for the focuser check out my battery for HID thread for some in house hotspot shots nice and tight should throw a good distance. I need to by a meter to measure the Lux can only find then in the 200K max range. I also bought localy the Mozo Hid got both the 4 and 6 inch ones to play with


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yea, you need a lux meter. My Exteach EA30 is 400K max & it has a Peak hold which is very useful.

But 200K is more than enough, as yo don't actually measure at 1 meter. You measure at 10 meters & take the lux reading times 100 to get to lux @ 1 meter.

so 200K lux max can read lights 200,000,00= 20 millin cp. at 10 meters.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 29, 2011)

Didn't know that thanx for the info will go ahead and grab one


----------



## 2100 (Mar 31, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> so 200K lux max can read lights 200,000,00= 20 millin cp. at 10 meters.



Can that measure lasers? But wait.....lasers are monochromatic sources.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 2, 2011)

Got my 4 and 6" Mozo's yesterday Ma_Sha1 you were rite about it being small. I love the size its so lite weight I would carry this light in the field with me. I almost dont want to Mod it but I think 55W will suit my needs a bit better. The 6" is Small but has a good bit of weight I'll be heavy moding it for Power from my truck so no battery onboard thats leaves alot of room inside for something BIG. Have any Suggestions?? I'd like to get 10MCP+ outa this light.


Joe


----------



## 14U2NV (Apr 3, 2011)

Throwjunkie,

Where did you get the 4" and 6" Mozos?

John


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 3, 2011)

Both are from ebay. 

The 4" one one of the smallest HIDs. here is the mod to 75W when I first introduced it to CPF:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Barn-Burner-The-smallest-75W-HID-of-all-time


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 3, 2011)

14u2nv I bought mine local frome Craigslist was looking around on there found a guy who had both listed for $80 shipped so I bought both. They look Brand new still in the box and not a single scratch. I asked him if he was a dealer and he replied no that the lights were purchased and never used. 
Ihere is MOZO's link they may provide you vender info if you contact them http://www.mozohid.com/eshowProDetail.asp?ProID=1611






Joe


----------



## 2100 (Apr 3, 2011)

That's cute. BTW I removed the base of my amondotech 3152, its more manageable and takes up quite a bit less space that way. I found some cheap 75W slim digital ballasts, 20 bucks only. Itchy to mod the 3152.....I hope the 35W won't blow (it will be a blast if they can be overdriven). But anyway the bulbs are quite cheap too....i'll get everything in one go after my Taiwan trip.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 3, 2011)

$20 75W I want some lol Please let me know how they hold up when you do the install I dont know about the 35W driven on 75 I guess it will work just dont think very long. I was gonna go 55W on a 35 bulb or 75W on a 50 that shouldn't be to bad if it does work out should be super bright little bugger.


Joe


----------



## 2100 (Apr 4, 2011)

Bro, PMed ya.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 5, 2011)

Got it thanx I hope to get the MOZO out in the AM I wanna see how it does before I mod it I have a 55W Hid set I can put in one of them if I could get higher I surely would. I do know Ill be using the 35W bulb with the 55W Ballast. I also wann buy a phillis bulb so hopefully Ma_Sha1 will chime in and tell me what bulb each light has in it lol


Joe


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 5, 2011)

OK, I'll explain what I did but in no way encouraging people to over drive HID lamps, they may explode, that's my disclaimer 

The Mozo ultralight, I did it with 55W 4300K ebay bulb + 75w ballast,
most beautiful tint & perfect beam on HID I've seen. run time too short, sold it.

I got another one that I tested with stock bulb with 55W ballast, works fine. 
But I am keeping the light as is for now, to use as reference light.
I tried two sets of ebay 4300K bulbs, 35W & 55W. could not get the tint or beam profile back to what I had in the 1st light. I am a white wall hunter, a HID light to project a perfect beam with SMO reflector as my 1st Mozo was rare to see. 

The Mozo 6" Mega I used Philips 35W 4200K bulb. Drive it to 75W (My estimation is 65W at lamp). 

The Philips 4200K bulb gave a huge gain in lux, about 40% gain even at 35W form, 
but it gave a hint of ugly pee green tint, again I am white wall hunter & picky about tints. 
I didn't like the tint. Philips bulb is D2S or something like that, you'll need to get pigtail conversion too. 

FYI, 55W & 75W ballasts are rated at in put (cheating), 35W ballasts are rated at out put. 
So 55W ballast out put is 45W or so.

I went a little crazy there with 75W ballast/35W phillips bulb, not recommend that combo.
I took some risks on slight over drive as smaller watt bulbs has shorter arc.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome Thank you I am a bit picky with tint also I like neutral mostly and usualy only buy in the 4300K but I dont mind slightly cold not to exceet 6000k but better at 5000k The X6 I bought is warm if I had to guess I'd say 3500-4000k I know that better for hight output but not pleasing so much to my eyes If I do overdrive the bulb I will surely keep it close 35W for 55W and 50W for 75W Beaming the Ultra around the neighborhood its a very nice light I'd be happy with it as is if I didnt know to Mod it for more power. 


Joe


----------



## 2100 (Apr 5, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> OK, I'll explain what I did but in no way encouraging people to over drive HID lamps, they may explode, that's my disclaimer


 
Great advice and thanks! Never thought about that part.

That is why one should never leave out the front glass. I have some Philips CDM-Tm 20W/830 and the first thing the lighting dealer told me is to be ready for bulb explosions. In a retail setting its usually not an issue for end-users as there probably would be music in the outlet so its a non-event, but imagine what happens when you are reading a book at home and the bulb explodes. Besides the usage pattern is different, I use my HID for shorter periods (usually 1hr or so) while retail its really long like nearly 12 hours.  
http://www.ecat.lighting.philips.com/l/catalog/catalog.jsp?userLanguage=en&userCountry=ca&catalogType=LP_PROF_ATG&_dyncharset=UTF-8&categoryid=LP_CF_D_CDM65_EU_FA_CA_LP_PROF_ATG&productid=928183505119_NA_CA_LP_PROF_ATG&title=MasterColor%C2%AE%20CDM-Tm%20Mini%20GU6.5%2020W/830%201CT&ctn=928183505119_NA

Another thing the manufacturer told me, is UV bleaching of the reflector. If its coated well with good stuff, no issue. And we are not like gunning with those cool Hella 100W powerful stuff (true 100W out) for several hours at a time and clocking usage hrs fast.  

I am not so concerned about the hue of the light. Of course I wouldn't appreciate a totally out of whack colour balance.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 5, 2011)

Just wondering is one of these HID bulbs explode how bad would it burn the reflector. I would hope the bulb would go black and burned like Strobe flash tubes do rather then expload into shards of glass thrown around inside the reflector area.

Joe


----------



## 2100 (Apr 5, 2011)

Throwjunkie said:


> Just wondering is one of these HID bulbs explode how bad would it burn the reflector. I would hope the bulb would go black and burned like Strobe flash tubes do rather then expload into shards of glass thrown around inside the reflector area.
> Joe


 
I have burned 3 Nikon SB-600 and 1 Nikon SB-800 tubes in the portable Nikon speedlights. It costs S$180 to change them at the official Nikon Service Center (too expensive) so I just sell them off to hobbyists searching for parts. Never see them turning black/orange/yellow..... but perhaps the bigger more powerful strobes in the few kilowatt-seconds range do that.

The Ebay HID reflector is just usd9 shipped via EMS (not sure what is the cost before shipping is factored in). I think maybe 20-30% more for the bigger 6" chinese stuff like SM5200.


----------



## BVH (Apr 6, 2011)

I've run a bunch of bulbs at between 80 and 117 Watts and have had 4 failures. None of them exploded. They simply went foggy/milky around the chamber, although one of them developed a slight innertube bulge around the middle of the chamber.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't have one explode on me either, just wanted to cover my behind 

There are You Tube videos on Projector lamp explosion, one guy got bloody by flying glass pieces.Those are High pressure short arc bulbs similar to those used in my Mega Blaster & Moon blaster mods, they are more dangerous than HID bulbs.


----------



## BVH (Apr 6, 2011)

Bulbs like the 2.2KW in the VSS-1 scare me andd give me wobbly knees when handling them. The VSS-1 bulb has an internal pressure of 966 PSI.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 6, 2011)

The UHP(same as P-VIP) lamps (The type of lamps used in my Mega & Moon blasters) has the highest pressure in all the short arc lamps I believe. 

Goes up to 300 atmosphere when operating, which translated to 4400 PSI. 
Up to 50 Atmosphere when cold (>700 PSI). I wear full face masks when doing the mod, as breaking the bulb will send the glass pieces flying. (1 atmosphere is 14.7 PSI)

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...d=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com

The traditional Xenon short arc lamp like those used in VSS-1 & VSS-3 don't have much pressure when cold. 

High pressure Xenon lamps do exist, but it's patented by Perkin Elmer.


----------



## BVH (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't have the technical knowledge to know, but would a typical full face shield stop flying glass from pressures this high? Do you also wear some type of protective clothing that will stop the chards?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 6, 2011)

BVH, Very good question!

UHP lamps are always sold with a built in reflector. The bulb itself is very small, 
when explode within the reflector (which also has UV glass front cover), It'll be mostly contained because the mass of the fragment is very small. Here is one example of exploded UHP lamp gets contained. (The lamp in that model is UHP technology under different name)
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:zX13e2J0IOkJ:www.edugeek.net/forums/av-multimedia-related/37106-exploded-projector-lamp.html+%22projector+lamp%22+explosion&cd=25&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com 

It may fracture the glass/ceramic reflector but won's send the reflector flying in pieces. 
When I did the Mega Blaster, I used lamp with the reflector on. 
That shouldn't be more risky than people who swap DLP projection lamps. 

When I did the Moon blaster, However, I peeled the bare bulb away from the reflector. 
I had face mask on as small flying pieces could certainly blind a person. 

Since flying object energy is a combination of explosive pressure & the mass of the flying object. 
I don't think the fragments has enough energy to penetrate polycarbonate face mask (Relative speaking it's thicker & stronger than the glass reflector surrounding the uhp bulb). 

Come to think about it, I never thought about what it might do to other part of the body other than my face. I have one more project that will require peeling a 250W bulb out of its housing, 
I'll probably come up with a chest plate to use this time around, thanks to your question


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanx BVH and Ma_sha for the info glad to hear the chance of the bulb exploding is slim. 
Got some shots of the 4 and 6" mozo's today distance is 327 yards the 6" can hurl some light down range I'm very happy about that. The 4" was very nice also and I suspect it will be even better at 55W with a 35W overdriven bulb I dont plan to leave the light on extended maybe 10 min tops off for 10 -20 min then on again. 
google






control









6" MOZO




4" MOZO





Impressed with both lights cant wait to see how much light flows from the 6" with 100W HID or 120W short arc in it

Joe


----------



## brandocommando (Apr 9, 2011)

I just scored one of these (35W MOZO) off of ebay today. 
Thanks for the review, and all the info you, (and ma sha1, and 2100,) provided on this light and others, it really helped me in making my first HID purchase!


----------



## BVH (Apr 9, 2011)

I've got the original Amondotech N30 - now the Titanium N30 and a Titanium L35. These Mozo's are really quite the bargain for the price! If I didn't have the two lights already, I'd pick one up.


----------



## 2100 (Apr 10, 2011)

Makes me wanna get a Mozo 4" too. Main draw is Li-ion and size, 6" is like plain vanilla. Too many lights! (as you can see I just picked up the hobby recently again).


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 10, 2011)

Get it! The Mozo Ultralight is the best value for HID at the moment but nothing last forever.
I think I mentioned before, it's L35 re-branded & made by same China factory that makers the L35 (cost about 3x). 

It's like the POB used to sell under $50, best value ever & when it's gone, it's gone!
ereyone wants one after it's gone & value soured > $115 in sales after it's gone, I sold one recently for $150. 

Sounds like I am selling for that guy on ebay, I should ask him for commission


----------



## 2100 (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah man, part of the collection eh? Aww...it costs usd56 shipping. 
Actually if I have about usd400 to spare and a backyard, I'd be most interested to get an entry level 1kW Skytracker.  (we are 240V 20A ready here, you can do 40A if you re-wire)
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/332809822/Moving_head_searchlight.html

Mozo is on Alibaba, but they need 5pcs. Ehh...it looks like Amondotech is manufacturered by Haining Mozo.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 14, 2011)

very much injoying the MOZO Hid's but its now time to mod the 6" to 55W driving or should I say overdriving a 35 W D2S Phillips, got the parts now if I can find a Minute too do it life would be great. Will probably start on it next Tuesday as 
I have a Turkey Hunting weekend comming up very fast will be gone the Whole weekend chasing Longbeards. What would be nice is if I could buld or buy a Light that threw so well and put so much light on a target it would instantly burst into flames Thats my idea of heaven. Would sure beat sitting in the rain chasing birds as the forcast looks like thunderstorms and rain all day Sat. OH well will be worth it so see my son get his first Turkey. Got him a nice 8 point buck this year. His first deer, brought a tear to this old mans eyes

Joe


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 14, 2011)

Too bad you are not in Maine, otherwise I might let you borrow one of my short arcs & see if you can blind a few turkeys :devil:


----------



## DannoXYZ (Apr 15, 2011)

2100 said:


> Mozo is on Alibaba, but they need 5pcs. Ehh...it looks like Amondotech is manufacturered by Haining Mozo.


What would pricing be on qty-5? I've been losing out on those ebay auctions for months now. Can't imagine qty-5 pricing would be more than some of those ridiculous ebay bids?


----------



## 2100 (Apr 15, 2011)

Joe, you can try bringing one of your custom 2W 445s along! Won't burst into flames but I think may be stunned and eyes impaired! 



DannoXYZ said:


> What would pricing be on qty-5? I've been losing out on those ebay auctions for months now. Can't imagine qty-5 pricing would be more than some of those ridiculous ebay bids?


Don't think it will be cheap due to shipping to the US, just go to alibaba and enquire.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Apr 17, 2011)

LOL 2100 could maybe burn a hole throught them with the 2W. Storms were very bad yesterday and last night tornado alarms going off everywhere lots of downed trees and swamped property forced me home today. on a good note I did see 14 Turkeys, 34 Deer, 1 Bobcat, 2 Fox and 1 Coyote. Wasnt a total waste of time, Gonna go back down in the morning. gonna leave the lasers home.

Joe


----------

